# Daily Manna for Monday, March 13, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. 'You heard me say, 'I am going away and I am coming back to you.' If you loved me, you would be glad that I am going to the Father, for the Father is greater than I. I have told you now before it happens, so that when it does happen you will believe. I will not speak with you much longer, for the prince of this world is coming. He has no hold on me, but the world must learn that I love the Father and that I do exactly what my Father has commanded me. John 14:27-31 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Peace that passes understanding can be found nowhere else but in Jesus.


----------

